# help new algea!! pics inside.... help me catch it before it blooms!!



## Jrizz (Sep 6, 2011)

im assuming due to not enough nutrients, maybe too much light (running about 3.3 wpg but due to one of my coralife 6500k lights out of my 4 im running 2.5 wpg), i have a type of algea growing.... looks like its just started, can anyone tell me what type this is, and what to do to resolve it?

im assuming its brown algea, due to my new setup, been running it almost 5 weeks, only have a few fish, ammonia spiked a little, not much, used tetra safestart a few days ago.... havent dosed many times, only once in the last week, im sure that might be the key.... still advice wanted....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

